# In what age your pup could hold pee for 7-8 hours



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

during the day? 
JoyLee can hold it at night but in the day she pees every 2-3 hours. 
When i'm at work she stays in the balcony (it is close and safe). If I don't crate her she pees, when I crate her she holds it. I feel guilty to hold her for 8 hours in the crate but when I leave her out she pees. How can I make her understand that it is forbidden to pee on the balcony (or in the apartment)?

P.S
I don't have anyone to take her out during the 8 hours I'm not home.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Are you using an stain and odor remover like natures miracle? Chester is 5 months old and holds it for about 2 and half hours to 3 it depends on how much water I give him.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i lived in a high rise condo when i first got chloe. 

i was fortunate that Chloe went to my parents for the first 6 months when i was at work. it was a lot of communting for me but it was the best situation. My parents are retired and live in a house. She had access to a yard and my parents dogs which really helped with her potty training and tire her out. 

by the chloe was 7 months old she could stay home by herself accident free during the day. i tried to be as consistant with our schedule as possible. i also had a neighbour in the condo that was able to let her out if i couldnt make it home on time.


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

she holds it for 2.5-3 hours, the thing is that she can hold it for 7 hours but only when crated. Is it OK to leave her in her crate for 7 hours during the day or just leave her out and let her pee on the puppy pads?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly is 11 months and I don't know if she could hold it for 8 hours but 6 is possible. We get home from the park around 4:45 and I don't take her out again until it's time for bed.. Around 10:30-11:30pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

Tainka said:


> . How can I make her understand that it is forbidden to pee on the balcony (or in the apartment)?


I assume you are potty training her right? Will she ask to go out when you are home or will she still try to pee in the house? If she seems to be potty trained while you are around it's just going to take some time for her to extend that training into while you aren't around.

Ada started staying out of her crate around 9 or 10 months old (gated into a hallway). I probably would have tried sooner, but for some reason I didn't realize the hallway made a good confinement area.

I would definitely go another month or two with her staying in her crate during the work day before letting her into a bigger area again. Puppies that young aren't usually expected to hold it for so long, but since that's the only option the best way to enforce her potty training is to have her hold it in her crate while you are gone.


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, I try to potty train her. When she is in her crate and needs to go potty she barks but when she is out of the crate she does not give me any sign, she goes to the balcony and pees. (the spot where I placed the puppy pads )
If the door to the balcony is closed and we forgot to close the doors of the rooms she can pee in one of the rooms.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I assume the reason she is holding it for so long in her crate is because she doesn't have any place to go. She knows if she does go, she will have to lay in or near it. When she's out of her crate she doesn't have a need to hold it. If she is going to be out of her crate, then she needs to be let out more often. Or if you are ok with it, paper/potty pad train her for when your at work. Just make sure you are taking her out more often when you are home so she knows that that is where she needs to go during those times.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I would not expect my puppy to go without peeing for eight hours during the day when she is drinking ...which she has to be able to do of course. I can go all night without needing to get up to pee, but as I enjoy cups of coffee & tea during the day, I have to go every two or three hours ...I suspect it is the same for you too ...I am sure you don't go all day without peeing. So really, why would you, or anyone, expect their puppy to do that. My bladder would be bursting & I would be in great discomfort & pain if I was drinking during the day & then having to hold it. I would never expect anything of my puppy that I would not be able to do myself. I'm not meaning to sound rude ....just saying that it is not fair to expect that of a puppy. 

My five month old boy goes 7.5 hours overnight, but during the day he wants to go out for a pee around every 2.5-3 hours. When I go to work, he goes into a large exercise pen indoors with water & kibble, toys & bed. He only stays in that for fours hours until my husband gets home from work & takes him outdoors ....& it is a really frantic rush to get outside to pee. You can see the relief on his face. There is no way he would be able to have access to water & hold on for eight hours, & a puppy/dog cannot go without water all day. It would be far kinder for your puppy if you got it an exercise pen & put it into that instead of a crate, with pads down to toilet on, then at least he is contained & safe, has room to play, & can toilet where he does not have to lay down in it, or next to it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

how often are you taking her out to the designated spot? A sign that she has to go out may be too subtle at this point, so it would be easy to miss. Try taking her out every 30 min. and give her a treat when she goes.


----------

